# Annan Shipping Company



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

Does anybody have any knowledge of the above company. I think they may have been a small company, apparently one of their ships went down off the Scilly Isles possibly carrying phosphates and the last port may have been Casablanca, date I am unsure about but not ancient!


----------



## Hague (Feb 23, 2007)

Banni said:


> Does anybody have any knowledge of the above company. I think they may have been a small company, apparently one of their ships went down off the Scilly Isles possibly carrying phosphates and the last port may have been Casablanca, date I am unsure about but not ancient!


Banni,
Have a feeling that a Silloth Pilot, early 80s, who lived in Annan had something to do with this company. A coastal vessel 'Caroline' (abt 400dwt) built in the 50s is in there somewhere. The phosphates leads me to Marchon Venture/Enterprise (Workington).
Will revert after a consultation or two with John Jamieson.
Brgds


----------



## IanAM (Feb 28, 2007)

I did a couple of trips with an outfit I knew as Annan Marine Services in '82-'83.The man who gave me the jobs was called David Gardiner. Besides the two ships I was on; Chon Vent (ex-Marchon Venturer) and Argo Island (ex-Mary Anderson, I think) they had another little ship called Nesam (ex-Stone Amber). The trades were mostly NW Europe - Eastern Med. 
Around the turn of the year '82/'83 the Nesam was lost somewhere off Land's End IIRC. I left them shortly after that.


----------



## Hague (Feb 23, 2007)

IanAM said:


> I did a couple of trips with an outfit I knew as Annan Marine Services in '82-'83.The man who gave me the jobs was called David Gardiner. Besides the two ships I was on; Chon Vent (ex-Marchon Venturer) and Argo Island (ex-Mary Anderson, I think) they had another little ship called Nesam (ex-Stone Amber). The trades were mostly NW Europe - Eastern Med.
> Around the turn of the year '82/'83 the Nesam was lost somewhere off Land's End IIRC. I left them shortly after that.


IanAM,
Yes, you have it. The Silloth Pilot I mentioned was indeed David Gardner.


----------



## so2bm (Dec 11, 2008)

*Annan Shipping*

I was Second Mate on the NESAM when she sank 100' west of Lands End on Nov 14 1982. We lost 5 out of 11 including the Mate, Master, 2nd Engineer a deck hand and a deck Boy (on his 19th birthday).

I also sailed on the Marylander (under Irish Flag).

The principals were David McCrombie and David Gardiner

I am now in the RAF and use the NESAM as an example when I guest lecture on sea survival.


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

The principals you mention were the managers.They were not the owners.


----------



## johnmarkie (Dec 12, 2009)

My Dad died on the Nesam - his name was John Markie - if anyone requires any information leave a message and i'll try and help......


----------



## johnmarkie76 (12 mo ago)

so2bm said:


> *Annan Shipping*
> 
> I was Second Mate on the NESAM whenhe sank 100' west of Lands End on Nov 14 1982. We lost 5 out of 11 including the Mate, Master, 2nd Engineer a deck hand and a deck Boy (on his 19th birthday).
> 
> ...





so2bm said:


> *Annan Shipping*
> 
> I was Second Mate on the NESAM when she sank 100' west of Lands End on Nov 14 1982. We lost 5 out of 11 including the Mate, Master, 2nd Engineer a deck hand and a deck Boy (on his 19th birthday).
> 
> ...


Hi my name is John Markie and my dad died when the nesam sank in 1982. If you could give me as much information as possible with regards to that dreadful night the nesam went down it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## johnmarkie76 (12 mo ago)

johnmarkie76 said:


> Hi my name is John Markie and my dad died when the nesam sank in 1982. If you could give me as much information as possible with regards to that dreadful night the nesam went down it would be greatly appreciated


Please contact 07376488929 or send it to [email protected] thanks


----------



## Clare72 (19 d ago)

johnmarkie76 said:


> Hi my name is John Markie and my dad died when the nesam sank in 1982. If you could give me as much information as possible with regards to that dreadful night the nesam went down it would be greatly appreciated


Hi, we’ve recently discovered that my uncle was a survivor of this ship sinking in 1982. He was rescued from the sea and is still alive. Just wondering if you found out any information about this ship and the other survivors? Thanks


----------

